
Pyongyang (restaurant chain) - thrden
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyongyang_(restaurant_chain)
======
thrden
This wikipedia article describes a restaurant chain run by the North Korean
government. It serves dog meat soup and an aphrodisiac made of bear. I was
wondering if anyone had experience eating here.

